# Kites??



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Do any of you use those snow goose kites? I know a guy that use to have a lease in Texas and he said they made all the difference. Is it the same in ND or is there too much wind?

Leo


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Never used them. Maybe I'll have to buy some, you can always use a new toy in the spread.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

We did use kites on Canada's last year in the early season and had great success in attracting birds towards the decoys. Tom had a Outlaw kite that was rigged to a fishing reel with the line run through a eyelet at the edge of the decoys. He would crank it down tight to the ground as they got close enough to flag.

I ordered one from Outlaw about the time they went toes up did not get it. Still looking.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ron I think there is a place in TX that makes them. I think Texas is in there name. They make windsocks, rags, white coats, crane decoys. I think they sell the kites for like 15 bucks for 3 of them. I hear they are pretty cheaply made (probably so people don't cry if they get shot up)(not that anyone would mistake a kite for a goose) however they are effective. I guess I have another thing to add to my list! Good thing I have a part time job! :eyeroll: Leo


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

your'e right Porkchop...those are from Texas Hunting Products and they are cheap.Won't last very long.

The one Ron is talking about is called a Jackkite....not to be confused with Killer Kites. That look similar but not as good.The Jackkites have wings that flap.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

If anyone has access to them or knows someplace that has them give me a shout. Cabela and Bass pro do not have any left.


----------

